# Basketball tryouts coming up, any tips?



## adailey (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello! I have basketball tryouts starting next week, and I was just wondering if you all have any tips/advice to give me? Thanks so much!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

adailey said:


> Hello! I have basketball tryouts starting next week, and I was just wondering if you all have any tips/advice to give me? Thanks so much!


You put the ball in the hoop!!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

what are you trying out for? HS? Varsity?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Whenever somebody asks me for a basic tip to get better at a sport (and truthfully this is my initial answer regardless of sport), is to get in better shape. 

It sounds simple, but the more athletically inclined you are the better you will play. You obviously need to work on honing your actual sport related skills, but having a physical advantage (or narrowing the gap if you're on the wrong side of the spectrum) is always applicable.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Given the timing, I'm assuming it's middle school.

As a coach myself who will have to be holding tryouts soon, I can tell you coaches look for attitude. Don't frown or get angry, be the up-beat energy guy. Also, don't worry about putting shots up because everyone will want their touches. Be the guy that busts his ass on defense, spreads the ball around, crashes the boards, and flat-out hustles.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

AllRim said:


> You put the ball in the hoop!!


I came into this thread just to post that. I should've known you'd beat me to it!


----------



## adailey (Oct 29, 2013)

AllRim said:


> what are you trying out for? HS? Varsity?



I am trying out for my High School JV team. But the varsity coach will be there at tryouts and since our school is pretty small, there is always a chance of being pulled up to Varsity! So I want to do my best!


----------



## adailey (Oct 29, 2013)

UD40 said:


> Given the timing, I'm assuming it's middle school.
> 
> As a coach myself who will have to be holding tryouts soon, I can tell you coaches look for attitude. Don't frown or get angry, be the up-beat energy guy. Also, don't worry about putting shots up because everyone will want their touches. Be the guy that busts his ass on defense, spreads the ball around, crashes the boards, and flat-out hustles.



Actually I'm trying out for my High School JV team. But thanks for the advice!


----------



## adailey (Oct 29, 2013)

BlakeJesus said:


> Whenever somebody asks me for a basic tip to get better at a sport (and truthfully this is my initial answer regardless of sport), is to get in better shape.
> 
> It sounds simple, but the more athletically inclined you are the better you will play. You obviously need to work on honing your actual sport related skills, but having a physical advantage (or narrowing the gap if you're on the wrong side of the spectrum) is always applicable.


Thanks for the advice!!


----------

